# Workshop/Wombwalk for Endometriosis Awareness



## JuneC (Dec 30, 2005)

The Endometriosis and Fertility Clinic are holding an Integrated Medicine Workshop to improve awareness about this disease. 4th - 11th of March is International Awareness Week for Endometriosis. All around the world women are getting together to try to make people understand the devastating effects of this disease. 

The Womb Walk is being held in conjunction with the Endometriosis SHE Trust UK. There is a 3 mile or a 1.5 mile walk. Women from all over the UK can come together to encourage people around the country to understand how endometriosis affects are health. A petition will be handed in to Parliament. Please print off the petition and encourage everyone you know to sign it, then send it to the Charity in good time for the walk. We need more funding for research into how this disease can be eradicated. 

If you are entering the walk, you may also raise sponsorship to aid the running of your charity. Perhaps you can be sponsored either per mile or for completing the course, see the sponsorship form. There will be a reward for the most money raised and also for the most sponsors (after all we are raising awareness!). 

Please join us to raise awareness. This is your day and your opportunity to show that women with endometriosis have a voice to be heard. We already have had the following words of encouragement: 

"Too many women suffer in silence with Endo but thanks to the hard work of SHE their voices are being heard. Their message is clear. We need more research into this serious, painful and debilitating condition." 
Best wishes, 
John McDonnell MP 

I do hope that it goes well and that it will help to draw attention to the great suffering that Endometriosis causes to so many women of all ages. I hope that it will also highlight the invaluable work being done by the SHE Trust to support women with Endometriosis and to call for more effective treatment. 
Best wishes 
Charles Hendry MP 

Your day will start with an Integrated Medicine Workshop looking at both medical and nutritional ways to help you to cope with this disease. We have put together an impressive line up of speakers to help advise you how to reduce abdominal pain, increase your fertility, improve your digestion and energy. This Workshop will begin at 9am with a break for refreshments 11-11.30am and a fork buffet lunch will be included. 

After sitting for a large part of the day, what better way to improve the immune system than to join the sponsored walk through 4 Royal Parks to end with refreshments at the at the Methodist Hall near Parliament Square. 

Please register for the Conference and/or the Womb Walk at www.wombwalk.org.uk


----------

